# new collar



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I got Cali a new collar at my work place for 4 dollars, that I couldn't pass on, here are some pictures of her wearing her new collar eating a nomz




























Roxy trying out bear's nomz


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cali and those ears! shes such a character


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

That last pic is my favorite pitbull on the site lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Sharp looking collar for $4.
Cali's ears always make me giggle.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Gah those ears! Haha! And btw, nice steal on the collar. My financial advisor, aka wife, disapproves buying a $40 spiked collar for Jaxx. I guess its best anyways. More of a reason for people to assum how viscious he is.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I love those ears! Too cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

thank you everyone, yes I was excited when I saw the price ! it is a steal, I still intend on buyin her a pink studded collar for 40 dollars though ,


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

BullHeaded said:


> Gah those ears! Haha! And btw, nice steal on the collar. My financial advisor, aka wife, disapproves buying a $40 spiked collar for Jaxx. I guess its best anyways. More of a reason for people to assum how viscious he is.


LMFAo she disaproves of a $40 one, dang she would be appalled at my $180 spike collar I bought lol and the $240 one Im gonna get them ( although that one is not spiked).


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

And cute pictures girl  $4 is a great deal for any collar as long as the hardware is good enough for them not to bust out of. I seen some spiked ones at the dollar store here for like $4 and when I checked out the clasp and buckles I laughed out loud .... My cat could break out of them im sure. Although all my spiked collars I usually just use for pictures and walking I always use the sturdier martingales.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm going to test it out, but I held her back a few times when she tried to go after the investigator where selling the house, I had to take her outside an it held her pretty good, an she strong


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

dont take this the wrong way, but if it was me, from experience loose the spike collar. 1st dosent really promote a good image
2nd and more important, i had just bought the $40 spike collar
a my dogs are dogs that love to play and wrestle

it was summer so shorts and t-shirt, before i could get away from him it looked like charlie manson had gotten hold of me bleeding like a stuck hog. my legs and arms cut to ribbons. as fast as i could get that collar off and get some vise-grips i pulled out all the spikes from that new collar. collar lasted a while just not with spikes. take it from someopne who found out the hard way.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I crate an rotate because she is extremely DA so she doesn't get to play with other dogs, I always wanted a spike collar for my dogs, even my beagle an Chihuahua will get there own spike collars soon, I like them an will be buying them

o those spikes arnt sharp because I held on her with my hand digging into them an she trying to get at a stray cat that was on my deck,


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

THATS a good thing, if the spikes arent sharp because if they were you couldnt grab hold of the collar like that. 
i didnt mean wrestle with other dogs, i meant wrestling with me, and without the collar we played RUFF!!! i would fight him like another man, pick him up throw him across the room before his feet would hit the ground he was diggin to get back at me. would jump right up to my chest and face and try to tackle me. this was a 48lb dog it took alot to fight him off with out that spiked collar, when i put the collar on him he thought time to wrestle, like i said before i could get it off i was bleeding like crazy. so from that second i got the vise-grips to it, no more spiked collarsd for me.

but hey, dont think i didnt like them too, i paid $40 for mine.

GOOD LUCK,

YIS


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

surfer said:


> dont take this the wrong way, but if it was me, from experience loose the spike collar. 1st dosent really promote a good image
> 2nd and more important, i had just bought the $40 spike collar
> a my dogs are dogs that love to play and wrestle
> 
> ...


LMFAO that is exactly why mine don't wear for anything other then pictures , I end up hurt by the end of it. One of my girls loves to rub her head into me and bulldoze me and with the spikes I just get cut up lol. Deff not an everyday wear kind of thing or for when you have more then 1 dog out at a time lol.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

APBT 2010, i just got a good look at that little dog, and her ears, i know looks dont mean anything, but i have a little 32lb female not quite that much white, but ears just like that. to look at her she looks like you could walk right up to her friendly as can be, but she is strong as a bull and unless we're out there aint NOBODY goin up to her. if we're there she's fine, we have children around ours not one of the dogs has any problems with the kids. the adults thats a different story.

anyway, what i was gonna say is, i love sophies' ears they make her, HER. but there are a lot of different opinions on that, but thats how you make a good stew, little of this, and a little of that, and it turns out all good.

GOOD LUCK,

YIS


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I take a different view, I spend most of my time working away from home. Leaving my wife and 4 year old son home alone. We live in a very rural area, my closest neighbor is over a mile away. My dog wears a spiked collar and has a battle crop I want him to look as intimidating as possible and raise as much hell as he can when someone comes up on this ridge. Y'all may say I'm a bad steward to the breed, I could care less. He is an early warning device and my family protector while I'm away.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cali is a sweet heart, but show her a cat or dog, boom, she's a cujo foaming ready to fight mode, 

were moving thank god lol, looking for at least 1-2 acres, I can finally walk my dogs freely without me worrying if a dog will turn the corner, I have to muzzle her too because there's so many pple who walk little dogs of leash an that's an accident ready to happen here,


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

HASHBROWN, think about this, if you think you got an apbt as a early warning device then it wont work or you dont have an apbt.

the 'REAL APBT'S' aint about being intimidating, oh no far from it. thats for the curs, hair standin up on back to make look bigger, barking fool head off trying to sound tuff,

the 'REAL APBT'S' you dont hear, but when their there, they're doing some damage.

you might could have got away with a german shepard, or a doberman, those are guard dogs, and they'll attack and release, no law suit, an apbt attacks there is no breaking on command. dont care what you believe once they go into that zone, your gonna have problems with a seriously injured or dead human. either way neither of those things are good for the breed overall. because then everybody pays. i aint sure but i dont think theres a state where your dog can kill someone because he came on your property.

GOOD LUCK

YIS


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Well wait a minute Surfer. Hashbrown didn't say he wanted the dog to be tough, just said he wanted him to look intimidating. And I can see where he's comin from... im a 28 year old female who lives alone in a not so wonderful area. I don't mind Odin to bark and be alert, now mind u, if someone came inside Odin would run around tryin to get them to play with him LOL. He's not a guard dog by any means, but the "bad guys" don't know that, and that's fine by me. When he barks and stares out the security screen door, he's just makin the "bad guys" rethink if its worth the risk. Most wouldn't dare risk it, even though, Odin would harm anyone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep, I wanted a guard dog so I got a German Shepherd, and he doesn't raise hell he just takes care of the problem. If you step open my fence without my verbal ok his only warning is usually ONE bark, then he will charge. But if I welcome the person he is very approachable and friendly. That's what I like, being able to have control over the dog. 

Most pit bulls I've met were extremely friendly and the rest were foaming at the mouth at the end of their chain snapping at me even if I was across the street. That is terrifying to me because I know if the dog broke the chain there would be nothing anyone could do. I've heard of protection trained pit bulls but I've never met one in person. I know it can be done but it seems to me there are plenty of other breeds more suited to guarding.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Well wait a minute Surfer. Hashbrown didn't say he wanted the dog to be tough, just said he wanted him to look intimidating. And I can see where he's comin from... im a 28 year old female who lives alone in a not so wonderful area. I don't mind Odin to bark and be alert, now mind u, if someone came inside Odin would run around tryin to get them to play with him LOL. He's not a guard dog by any means, but the "bad guys" don't know that, and that's fine by me. When he barks and stares out the security screen door, he's just makin the "bad guys" rethink if its worth the risk. Most wouldn't dare risk it, even though, Odin would harm anyone.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree with that. There's a possibility my husband might start working nights, so ill be home alone and I hate being home alone at night. But when my dogs bark they look intimidating. And that's all I need. I know he's not a guard dog. I don't expect him to be.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

my guys are not guard dogs, but yes their barks are very intimidating and keeps me and my family safe


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

surfer said:


> HASHBROWN, think about this, if you think you got an apbt as a early warning device then it wont work or you dont have an apbt.
> 
> the 'REAL APBT'S' aint about being intimidating, oh no far from it. thats for the curs, hair standin up on back to make look bigger, barking fool head off trying to sound tuff,
> 
> ...


First of all Like I said..... I want him to be intimidating looking. We are rugged folk and can take care of ourselves better than most. This dog is an inside dog so if someone comes inside my home they are taking a huge risk probably more of a risk of getting shot in face than mauled. Meth and thievery are rampant here, so an intimidating dog helps. I could care less about personal property, I would give anyone what ever I have, my family on the other hand I make sure they are taken care of the best I can. This loud mouth dog does a service to detour folks, from thinking about things they shouldn't and like all small communities they know everything about everyone so there is no doubt of his presence. You drive through a mile of private road to get to my home and it is posted with every sort of sign you can imagine if someone drives up they have been warned. Last year while working out of town I took the family with me, while we were gone someone hooked there truck to the door of my shop building jerked it down and ransacked the place. I could give squirt of cat piss less what anyone thinks of my dog. If he gives my family a little extra protection he is invaluable.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Your signature is kickass pretty cool looking


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hell ppl that have known flex his whole life wont come in my yard with him outside without me out there.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

HASHBROWN, all i was saying was whats the use of having a dog that LOOKS like a guard dog. when you can get the real thing, heck i've heard of people getting guard dogs to protect their apbt's.

my own personal opinion, i think a 130lb red warlock doberman with cropped ears, is an intimadating looking animal, plus they'll attack and release.

or an 150lb rottie, built like the incredible hulk, freakin muscles bulging everywhere, lettin out that low growl coming from those deep lungs

both with 2" spike collar.

thats better than any bulldog in every way possible. if he's human friendly, no good wont protect you or family, or if he will protect you and he his real apbt blood in his veins he'll either take death or dish death out looking it right in the eyes. either way the end result aint pretty.

personally i dont care what you do, to each his own. i think you should do whatever makes you feel the most secure, so when you close your eyes at night you feel comfortable.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I can't speak for Hashbrown... but I personally don't want anything but a bulldog. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think any dog will protect it's family if needed. Comes down to loyalty. I can speak as a woman who walks at night in a bad city , I like my dogs to look intimidating too. I know they would not hurt a fly but sometimes a look is all that is needed to deter someone from doing something or approaching you. I get what hashbrown is saying. I don't expect my dog to roam the yard and kill anything that happens to wander in ( excluding birds, my dogs HATE birds lol ) they are not guard dogs in any way. I also have experience having someone try and come in my window one night when I was home alone with my kids, I have seen one of my harmless dogs switch into protection mode and try to fly out the window on the guy. Any dog who loves their family will defend them.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

surfer said:


> HASHBROWN, all i was saying was whats the use of having a dog that LOOKS like a guard dog. when you can get the real thing, heck i've heard of people getting guard dogs to protect their apbt's.
> 
> my own personal opinion, i think a 130lb red warlock doberman with cropped ears, is an intimadating looking animal, plus they'll attack and release.
> 
> ...


Where or when have I ever said I had an apbt? You know what they say about assuming. All I have ever mentioned is I have a mongrel. I have tried to tell you a couple of times that all I look for out of this dog is to look rough and raise hell. I'm starting to think you have some sort of reading comprehension problem.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking tough is enough for some but in my neighborhood there are some really sketchy people down the street and I need a dog that is intimidating and has the bite to back up the looks. Especially since people stealing dogs (pit bulls in particular) has been on the rise out here. All the thugs want one and aren't afraid of the dogs at all, just walk in your house or yard and take them.

I have beware of the dog signs in my living room window and on the fence around my backyard so burglars and punk kids have plenty of warning. My GSD doesn't wear a spiked collar if you've ever been stared down by a GSD you know what I'm talking about lol. But that's just me and I don't live where you are so whatever works for you.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i think angel baby is right also. long as i been around i've seen it to many times.
got a friend got a female blue bout 70lbs in shape, when the guys out there laughing and jokin being loud, she's ok with it. once his daughters come out 4 and 7 aint no more being loud and joking around, no quick movements she will let you know real quick play time is over with a low growl that sounds like its comin from the devil. little girls runnin around playin havin fun. aint no adults doin that.

angel baby, i think once they develop 'that bond' they will find a protection mode.


----------

